# Starter: S120 von einem anderen Projekt kopieren?



## Markus (11 Februar 2015)

Wie bekomme ich einen Antrieb oder zumindest dessen parametrierung von Projekt A nach Projekt B?
Die Antriebe sind in die S7 HW Config integriert.

Es geht um einen einzelnen Antrieb von einem S120 Rack.

Danke!


----------



## ChristophD (11 Februar 2015)

Hi,

da hast du mehrer Möglichkeiten:
1.) Kopieren/Einfügen im HWConfig bzw. Simatic Manager
2.) Export des Gerätes im Starter als XML Files, dann im anderen Projekt das Gerät neu anlegen und die XML Files wieder importieren.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Markus (11 Februar 2015)

Hallo,

vielen Dank!

Bei Variante-1 kopiere ich aber die komplette CU bzw. Das ganze Rack, oder?
Ich will nur einen Antrieb.

Variante-2 klappt noch nicht.
Soweit ich es verstanden habe kann nur das gesamte Projekt exportiert werden.
Wie kann ich dann einen einzelnen Antrieb importieren?


----------



## ChristophD (11 Februar 2015)

Hi,

ok nur ein DO, ok , einfach das DO (Antrieb) im Starter selektieren -> rechte maustaste -> Experte -> Projekt Speichern und objekt exportieren

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Markus (11 Februar 2015)

Hallo Christoph,

vielen Dank, das hat geklappt.
Allerdings hat die Aktion recht viel "Schaden" im Projekt angerichtet.
Mir haben viele Verknüpfungen gefehlt und eine andere Achse meldete ab dann immer einen Fehler bei der Bremsenansteuerung. Das konnte ich nicht so wirklich nachvollziehen.

Ich habe dann das Backup genommen und die Parameter manuell eingestellt.
Schön wäre es wenn nur die Antriebs- bzw Reglerparameter importiert werden könnten, also in ein DO das "logisch" schon eingebunden wurde.

Trotzdem Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## zako (11 Februar 2015)

... Du kannst ja einen Parametervergleich machen und dann die Parameterunterschiede dann z.B. als Script, oder als Werteliste abspeichern und dann auf Deine Achse ausführen - zumindest mache ich das ganz gerne (Vergleich gegen andere Achsen, Vergleich ON-/OFFLINE, gegen Werksteinstellung...)



das ist recht praktisch.


----------

